# PEE PAD OR BACKYARD



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I am trying to figure out which one is better......for some reason Snowy does not use the Pee Pee Pad more than once so I have to be constantly changing it or she'll go in my (literally) red carpet......on the other hand she can be outside for hours and wont go at all. how do your babies do it? thanks


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I wil take the pee pad anyday of the week..I know what you mean about not using it more than one time when it is wet.
I went to Walmart and bought a pad that soak it up and takes it away from the cloth you put down..I gave up on the pee pads they are to expensive..

Not having to go outside ever o let the dog out and with winter coming up..I would stick with the pad myself..

hope this helps 
sheila


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Aug 6 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616541


> I wil take the pee pad anyday of the week..I know what you mean about not using it more than one time when it is wet.
> I went to Walmart and bought a pad that soak it up and takes it away from the cloth you put down..I gave up on the pee pads they are to expensive..
> 
> Not having to go outside ever o let the dog out and with winter coming up..I would stick with the pad myself..
> ...


Thank you.....what is the name of the cloth you got in walmart? i would love to stay with the pee pee pads is much cleaner for her and she can go anytime she wants to.....I just prefer she uses the red carpet to model not to ........ lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally Paws.com and Pooch Pads.com make washable cloth potty pads.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady will only use a pad once, too.  

I keep two pads side by side in case one gets used while I'm not home. I really don't mind changing it every time, though, because I can't stand to smell it.

I switched to washable pads about a year ago. They are much more absorbent and cheaper to use. I either use Pooch Pads (Petsmart & Petco carry them) or pads from Personally Paws:

http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy will not use a soiled pad and I found a great solution to be cost effective. I buy the pads that are for elder care patients at Sam's and I cute them in 1/4's and place one in her potty box. When it is soiled I just change it out. Not matter how large or small the pad is Sassy always seems to hit the center of the pad.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Do any of your babies go potty outside and on the pee pads? This last month that Hurricane Dolly was here, it was almost impossible to take Prince outside because the wind and rain was so strong. If Prince is unable to go outside, he won't potty in the laundry room, which is odd because if I am not home, I leave a potty pad there, and if necessary will use it.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I will have to get the washable ones.... I never used them before and wasnt sure if they really work..... my husband tells me she is spoiled because I treat her like a princess and it is the reason she does her business in " RED CARPET" :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I like Clifford going outside, its free and no mess, but I also live in a place with nice weather year around pretty much. Clifford did use a litter box for about 4 months but he kept missing his box, and got tired of the messes and laying boxes all over. Pads are nice, but I perfer the old fashion way.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry will do either. If I take him outside, he will go there and he does ask to go out occasionally. If we're not outside or if we don't take him out when he asks, he uses the pee pad. 

Teddy will pee either inside or outside... but he won't poop anywhere but on a pad in the house. It's pretty funny that when we're outside he jumps on the door to be let in to poop!!! 

I like that they're pee pad trained, since our winters get really cold and I don't want to stand out there with them, but the pads are expensive and I do change them after one use. I think I'll have to look into getting the reusable ones. 


Sheila, what type of pad did you buy from Wal-mart? Sounds like something I could use.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I pick outside but Poptart doesn't. :HistericalSmiley: Bella has been outside trained within a month of having her. Poptart came to us using pee pads and my attempts to outside train him have been useless. Hopefully when we get a fence up in our backyard next summer I will be able to train him to go out there. Anyways outside is more mess free for sure. Especially sense Poptart doesn't have good aim. :smilie_tischkante: 

Anyways good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie goes outside most of the time.

I take him at regular intervals.

He doesnt' ask to go out though and I keep piddle pads indoors....one near the bathroom and one in a bedroom. He will use those if he has to go between me taking him out.

Sometimes he goes on the carpet for only he knows the reason (near a perfectly clean piddle pad).


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Aug 6 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616594


> Wolfie goes outside most of the time.
> 
> I take him at regular intervals.
> 
> ...



Snowy just loves the carpet.....i have carpet in my living room (she goes there) carpet in my sons room second floor of the house (she goes there) carpet in the basement (she goes there)...... eventhough is upsetting I sometimes find it cute because she goes out of her way to make it to these rooms instead of going right there in the pee pee pad next to her


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I am using the washable pads. They are wonderful and I dont have the expense of disposable ones. I work for a hospital so I was able to get a few :brownbag: Mia doesnt have a problem of going on it more than once. I'm hoping to transition her to go outside once she has all her shots. But I do like the ease of not having to go outside with her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Aug 6 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616601


> Snowy just loves the carpet.....i have carpet in my living room (she goes there) carpet in my sons room second floor of the house (she goes there) carpet in the basement (she goes there)...... eventhough is upsetting I sometimes find it cute because she goes out of her way to make it to these rooms instead of going right there in the pee pee pad next to her[/B]


The smell of urine is attracting Snowy back to those spots. You have to get them out or she will continue to go there.

Natures Miracle is an enzyme cleaner and works great on pee stains. It will penetrate into the pad under the carpet which harbors the smells. You may have to get a black light "stinkfinder" to find the old stains. 

After the Natures Miracle has dried (which can take a week), you need to use a carpet shampoor or Spot Bot on the spots. Finally, I finish with a spray of vinegar and water to discourage return "visits". 

Snowy has too much freedom if she can wander around your house searching for her favorite spots. She needs to be restricted and watched 100% of the time she is loose or confined when you can't watch her until she is housebroken.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Katira @ Aug 6 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616556


> Do any of your babies go potty outside and on the pee pads? This last month that Hurricane Dolly was here, it was almost impossible to take Prince outside because the wind and rain was so strong. If Prince is unable to go outside, he won't potty in the laundry room, which is odd because if I am not home, I leave a potty pad there, and if necessary will use it.
> Thanks for any advice. [/B]


Ben and Emma do both. They began on pish pad but then started going outside. They kind of decided that they preferred to go outdoors...I just had better luck with it. However, I will leave a pad out for them when it rains or on long days when I can't make it home...but they usually just hold it....but they do have the option to use a pad should they need to.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Aug 6 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616539


> I am trying to figure out which one is better......for some reason Snowy does not use the Pee Pee Pad more than once so I have to be constantly changing it or she'll go in my (literally) red carpet......on the other hand she can be outside for hours and wont go at all. how do your babies do it? thanks[/B]


I was very lucky, mine came litter trained so I just continued using it. I don't know what to tell you about how to get him to use it but I guess be consistent.
Good luck


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It's outside for us. I have a huge backyard and live in AZ. Plus a little helper that helps clean up. This was ant a hard decision for us.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Ava is now two and when I brought her home at 12 weeks, I trained her to use the Second Nature litter pans, lined with Pish Pads. They are blue, you can cut them to whatever size you need, and they are washable. There are many hawks in my neighborhood, and they like to perch in my backyard. Since a rabbit is bigger than Ava, I have never let her outside, unless she is on the leash and with me. I do have a fenced in yard, but I don't want to take the chance with the hawks. Plus, my last little girl really hated to go out in the snow, so it is totally inside for Ava.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Katira @ Aug 6 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616556


> Do any of your babies go potty outside and on the pee pads? This last month that Hurricane Dolly was here, it was almost impossible to take Prince outside because the wind and rain was so strong. If Prince is unable to go outside, he won't potty in the laundry room, which is odd because if I am not home, I leave a potty pad there, and if necessary will use it.
> Thanks for any advice. [/B]


My Gracie is indoor/outdoor trained. She prefers to go out...but when its raining or really cold, she prefers to stay in. Cooper used to be wee pad trained, but once he turned a yr old I trained him to go out....and once I did that, he refused to go indoors anymore.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i use pee pads for shiloh .i would love her to go out side  but my back is now flooded with all the rain :shocked: shes 11 weeks ...lol...jo


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Aug 6 2008, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616539


> I am trying to figure out which one is better......for some reason Snowy does not use the Pee Pee Pad more than once so I have to be constantly changing it or she'll go in my (literally) red carpet......on the other hand she can be outside for hours and wont go at all. how do your babies do it? thanks[/B]


If you take her outside--gauge it to when she went last so you're not just guessing as to when she needs to go again. Keep her on a leash and give her a command like "potty" and give her a minute or two to go. If she doesn't go back in the house. Try it every several minutes until she goes, repeating the same thing and when she does finally go, make a HUGE deal about with lots of praise and have a treat handy immediately. If you catch her going insdie--grab her, even if in mid stream, and say NO on the pad and put her on the pad or NO potty outside and immediately take her outside. Good luck...


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

All of my dogs are trained to go outside only. I have never used newspaper or pee pads in my house.
Janet


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

We got Jasmyne in the middle of winter and it was bitter cold that year so we trained her with pee pads. She will not go outside to potty...no matter how many times I take her out or how long she's out she will not go. I even had my sister bring her dog over to pee in the backyard so she'd have something to smell but that didn't help either. And she's funny because whenever we put a clean pad down she has to pee on it even if she just went. She will use hers more than once. Occasionally she'll miss...she thinks if her front paws are on the pad then she's on it but since she can't see if she is we do have a few accidents on the carpet.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey was pad trained when I got her but she decided she wanted to potty outside. I would have preferred the pads but there was no going back. Tess was 13 months old when we got her so I was worried about her being hard to train but she followed Zoey's lead and did great. She still has an accident occasionally but Zoey never does. I use to put a just in case pad down but Tess loved to tear the cotton up and even gets it out when the pads in a holder so no pads here. I hate going out when the weathers bad but they didn't let me in on the decision making.


----------

